# A Question To All The FFL Holders Here



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been considering getting my FFL so I can make some extra money, and possibly get more in the business if I can. Anyways, what steps would I need to take? And Pros and Cons to having a FFL? I'll take as much advice as I can get, from those who have, or had their FFL
thanks 
45Sidekick


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

former ffl holder here....

first you need to research the city, county and state laws regarding gun sales zoning.... can you operate from your home? must you be in a certain area? you may need to have a separate storefront and if so, what are the requirements for security, alarms, bars, gates, storage etc

what is your business license going to cost? what kind of insurance are you required to have? tax liability? how much start up capital will you need? what will you stock? who will your vendors be? will you pay cash or do you need a line of credit? do you have a business plan?

these are the things you need to think about before you even apply for the ffl..... because the ffl doesnt matter if you get closed the day you open or you get slapped with a tax lien or an audit..... and remember, every gun you buy or sell or fix is a personal liability for you.... so you have to make sure everything is correct. all the paperwork, all the time


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Ted I'm trying to research most of the criteria that you mentioned. But there's some things you mentioned that I'll also look into. I'm really interested in getting into it, a guy I dealt with awhile back was selling them out of his house, so I think I'll be able to also. But I'll look into it more


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

I am A Current FFL holder and I am working on getting me a Shop put in on a empty lot I own next to my house. I live out in county, I already have my Tax permit, My county business license, But I was told by ATF I could not have inventory in my home. Although the License address is my home address. Make sure when you talk to the ATF ask qustions on if you can stock inventory Cause according to them I can't. Now with that in mind I went through NRA and got info on insurance Yes they do offer insurance for Gun Dealers. Also you might want to think about funding, I have yet to get funded by any bank cause the econemy is bad right now and forget about a federal grant cause I was denied a grant even tho the urban rual develoment committe was going to give a grant until they found out what type of business I was starting. if you have a retirement or 401k I would suggest useing that to help fund your start up cost. also look into ADT Brinks, or some other alarm company get quotes and check with your local insurance agents get quotes. But mostly buy big gun safes and put bars over windows. I hope I helped you out some. Good Luck on your future business and ask more questions if you need too.
JBarL


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you sir much appreciated.


----------

